
A Lot of Websites Are Going to Start Loading Way Faster - jgrahamc
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/12/04/cloudflare_is_defaulting_all_of_its_users_to_http_2_today.html
======
cpncrunch
While http/2 is faster than https/1.1, it's still slower than http/1.1 due to
the overhead of encryption.

~~~
fibo
Mmh I thought http2 was unencrypted by default like http, are you sure?

~~~
cpncrunch
Yes, I'm sure:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP/2#Encryption_2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP/2#Encryption_2)

"Working Group finally did not reach consensus over the mandatory
encryption,[22] although most client implementations require it, which makes
encryption a de facto requirement."

You can also test for yourself: when you access any http/2 website using http
(assuming it doesn't redirect you to https), you'll see it's using the
http/1.1 protocol.

